# Tropical flower inlay



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

This is a hinged box lid that measures 8" x 6" x 2 3/4" deep. Inlaid woods are Poplar Bubinga, bois d'arc, and Walnut. I have made three of these lately.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice Jim!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice piece, looks great.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Really nice box, great work.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great work, Jim!!

Jim


----------

